# World Evangelical growth rate



## John Bunyan (Sep 11, 2012)

If the map is correct, we're quite well ain't we?
GMI | Connection Point: Download a free map


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 12, 2012)

Yay, us! Heartening to see.


----------



## Zach (Sep 12, 2012)

John Piper cites in _Let the Nations Be Glad_ from Michael Horton:



> Celebration of the much-advertised expansion of Christianity in the two-thirds world (most notably in recent years in Philip Jenkins's _The Next Christendom_) should at least be tempered by the fact that the prosperity gospel is the most explosive version of this phenomenon.



Unfortunately, like the United States, it's hard to tell what an 'Evangelical' is. Thank the Lord that he knows his sheep and will call every one of them safely home.


----------



## Rufus (Sep 12, 2012)

Japan had a decrease, which is sad, especially as I have recently felt called to go there.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonder which nation that is in the red besides Japan? And maybe orange means reformed?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe I should be a postmillenialist... Nah!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 12, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Maybe I should be a postmillenialist... Nah!



lol!


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 12, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> Wonder which nation that is in the red besides Japan? And maybe orange means reformed?



Your geography education is sadly lacking ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 12, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Maybe I should be a postmillenialist... Nah!



If Post-Millennialism had anything to do with reading the tea leaves then you might be right in your snarkiness.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 12, 2012)

"especially as I have recently felt called to go there. "

- perhaps that is why you have felt called?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 12, 2012)

I always get mad at these statistics, which are always way overly optimistic. I read that Rwanda was 96% evangelical just prior to the massacres there.


----------



## Nebrexan (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are a couple of charts from the U.S. Center for World Missions:

View attachment 3078 View attachment 3079


----------



## Tim (Sep 12, 2012)

Red: Japan, Sweden, Finland, Slovenia, Georgia. 

Orange: Canada, USA, United Kingdom, Denmark, Czech Republic, Turkey, West Bank*, United Arab Emirates*, Guinea, Niger, Tanzania, Botswana, Swaziland,* New Zealand. 

Notes: of the traditionally English speaking countries, Australia is the only one that is growing. It is nice to see all of Latin America and most of Europe growing. It is also nice to see the "most vicious" countries of North Africa growing too. 

Of course, in making these comments, I am taking the statistics at face value. 

*look closely!


----------



## Tim (Sep 12, 2012)

Nebrexan said:


> Here are a couple of charts from the U.S. Center for World Missions



Thanks. These might be seen as more "reasonable".


----------

